# Hit the weber again



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

Just outside Morgan area at devils slide picked this beauty up, caught 3 smaller ones, the hot fly was a pheasant tail


----------



## Jim Muskie (Aug 17, 2011)

Well that's a beauty. Did you tip the pheasant tail with some crawler? Bead or no bead? That's a true mountain musky!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol nice photoshop


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Great photo...hey did you take Jack up on his ad for guided trips making a deal for an ATV or Quad? I'm sure you needed ATVs or Quads to get to that remote area in the picture. Short of a fly-in...but I'm sure that will happen. What did Jack have to say about your ATV or Quad trade while putting you on them high mountain TMs. 

What?????!!!!!! pheasant tail fly ohhhhh come-on the proven TM lure is hands down and proven by the best anglers in the state to be the BF TDC setup.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Maybe a whole pheasant...

Nice pic, Rick.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

k2muskie said:


> What?????!!!!!! pheasant tail fly ohhhhh come-on the proven TM lure is hands down and proven by the best anglers in the state to be the BF TDC setup.


You just can't let it go huh? :roll:

Musky fisherman are all alike.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Yep we're all cut from the same cloth. Wow thanks 'duder' for the kind words taken as a compliment meaning we TM anglers and not just TM anglers but other dedicated anglers (outside a couple hmmmm wonder who they may be) are: responsible, ethical, respectful of a resource and other anglers, disciplined, honorable, have intregrity/morals, display proper handling, have proper equipment, have fun with each other, follow the law, know what the guide book says etc etc. Again thanks for the compliment.   

Yep its a well known fact the best darn lure on the market per the most qualified Utah Anglers to ever fish for TM is hands down the BF TDC setup. I'm sure the pheasant fly (I do wonder if it is the 'whole' pheasant) may soon top it. Nah probably won't as the BF TDC still holds top lure honors.

Oh and not to take away from the OP...nice photo and tooty critter. Need to see that pheasant fly but still going to try the BF TDC setup...


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Just for the record you have to buy the blue fox lure outside of Utah for it work....and you can't tell anyone where you got it from or the magic will be ruined...plus you must keep a log of water temps, clarity, air pressure, lunar charts, wind direction, angler numbers, depth, lures as well as how far your head is up your own rear end! Don't ask me where you have to sharpen that pencil!

K2 you are the only moderator who will go out of their way to personally attack someone on the open forums. Way to break the mold K2.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Just for the record you have to buy the blue fox lure outside of Utah for it work....and you can't tell anyone where you got it from or the magic will be ruined...plus you must keep a log of water temps, clarity, air pressure, lunar charts, wind direction, angler numbers, depth, lures as well as how far your head is up your own rear end! Don't ask me where you have to sharpen that pencil!
> 
> K2 you are the only moderator who will go out of their way to personally attack someone on the open forums. Way to break the mold K2.


FYI K2 is no longer a mod. I have been using blue fox's for at least 13 years, the secret is long out, I love them and they seem to work well for you all also. :lol:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry but I can't see certain posts _(O)_ ...oh well I'm sure more additional kind words are being said and sincere thanks 'duder'  . Great to know we along with other anglers have the utmost respect from the most sought after and highly qualified Utah Anglers this state has to offer. :lol: -_O- :lol:

Again OP we'll have to discuss the pros of a pheasant tail (or whole pheasant) _*vs*_ the *BF TDC *setup...may want to do a writeup to Musky Hunter and Infisherman magazines...congrats on a very nice TM now go catch a bigger one this time using the *BF TDC *setup. Need data points for any potential article. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

jahan said:


> FYI K2 is no longer a mod.


Oh I see....now she is free to be as antagonistic as she pleases. -O|o-

Gotta love the muskie fisherman out there....what fighters they are! All you need to do is post up somewhere that you got one....and BAM....hook line and sinker...you got one on your line.

Say that you can "guide" someone....oh no....you've got a record catch coming your way! Can someone get a reel in time on that one!

Truth is plenty of anglers love to get a toothy critter every once and a while......it is too bad that the "TM Clique" is obsessed with keeping them to themselves, down playing an "outsiders" catch, and standing up on the soap box to preech at will. Nothing ever changes with these people.

"The only thing bigger than a TM fishermans catch.....is their EGO"

And K2...I know my message will get to your eyes one way or another.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh k2 is just mad cuz her prices were selling herself short, especially for that large ego that almost sunk her boat a few times.

Quoted right from her in a PM to me last summer............ 
"$500 for a half day and $1,000 for a full day no refunds."

So maybe she is just a guide that is mad she has competition now.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Lol this post is an ode to Internet trolling!!! I love it!  Rudder nice fish so was it on a size 22 dry fly?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Frankly I'm confused by it all. I must have missed it... the references make no sense to me.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey I was fine till K2 took it upon herself to drag me through the dirt. Ask her why she felt this was nessarry to call me out like she did.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey, everyone stop yellin', I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Here let me be the first.

IN BEFORE THE LOCK.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

rick great job on the catch

Now ohhhhhhh my goodness what's going on the BF TDC has been mentioned numerous times in countless posts on other forums and this forum....so did I blow the whistle on something as whats the big deal :?: :?:

Unfortunately for reasons some posts aren't viewable...I'm sure the posts have positive comments about all kinds of things including the battle tested BF TDC. Great lure and a top producer without a doubt. Used it numerous times with success even tipped with pink power bait...boy that power bait can get messy...  

Goob sorry if you were trying to sleep.

I thought you worked late doing paperwork did the 



 keep you awake or you couldn't concentrate with all the http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laxyoaHO ... el&list=UL apologize to you goob for the http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laxyoaHO ... el&list=UL :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

^^^^^POST OF THE YEAR^^^^^^ -_O- -_O- -_O- 

Wow it will be a shame the day K2 quits posting....all these bashful posts and long winded rants about "log books" as well as "plastic tackle boxes" will surely be missed. What happened to the good old days of actual fish reports from her? Glad she can still add some drama.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> ^^^^^POST OF THE YEAR^^^^^^ -_O- -_O- -_O-
> 
> Wow it will be a shame the day K2 quits posting....all these bashful posts and long winded rants about "log books" as well as "plastic tackle boxes" will surely be missed. What happened to the good old days of actual fish reports from her? Glad she can still add some drama.


 :roll: :roll:

Get a life....


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Got one bud...have you not seen the adventures TDT and I have been on lately....sorry but there is no option for a trade...and no we are not looking for a triplet at this time.

Where ever that monster was caught good on you! Glad to see the toothy critter bite is back on. Should be a good year for em...and you too.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well with the above quoted post allowing me to see. THANK YOU again for thinking about me and my fishing reports very kind of you for taking note.  

Like me clarify something for some who think its all about posting fishing reports, there's more to contributing information than just posting fishing reports day-in-day out and basically the same type of report. Fishing reports are only part of providing and sharing where for some they can add and gain knowledge to better themselves. Not to fret oneself though I do plan to post reports I know you'll enjoy especially the BF TDC setup :mrgreen: I however find pleasure in asking what others do and passing along information I believe is beneficial to others. So let me leave with a few fine quotes from Colin Powell:

"If you run with wolves, you will learn how to howl. But, if you associate with eagles, you
will learn how to soar to great heights."

"A mirror reflects a man's face, but what he is really like is shown by the kind of friends he chooses."

'If you are going to achieve excellence in big things, you develop the habit in little matters. Excellence is not an exception, it is a prevailing attitude." 

"There are no secrets to success. It is the result of preparation, hard work, and learning from failure."


----------



## Steveb (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll trust K2's posts anytime on any subject.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Twins- just keep well enough alone and quit airing the personal whatever you've got with K2. Get over it already. 

I have to say guys - I like your posts. I really do. I have loved the skiing/ice fishing adventures over the winter. Keep with those kinds of posts, and stay away from the bickering and all that other crap. You'll like the forum better, respect will be earned, and this will be a better place for it. And really, that message could apply to all forum members. We all love fish stories. Heck, its who we are. But with that, comes an expectation, even a demand that we treat one another respectfully on this forum. It is that respect that makes this a great forum. If any member turns this into their own little attack ring, where you wish to carry out garbage posts attempting to pick fights, you will be banned. It isn't what this forum is about. 

Thanks.

Now back on subject, that is a GREAT fish! I just might have to get the pattern for that pheasant fly! ;-)


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I have stayed out of this one as of 2 days ago. 

My last point on here is that there is no reason to start bicker matches by purposfully mentioning a member in a negative way such as K2 did. Read the 1st post of hers and that is obvious.


----------

